# Tunnel in Tavistock



## Silverfox (Jun 1, 2008)

I got a text message from Mr B telling me my time had come. Knowing i had already lost my virginity i drew the conclution i was being taken for my first "real" explore. The smelly bastard wouldn't tell me where we were going just a list of things i needed and what time to be ready...........Oh the exitment.

I also met Scotty and another bloke who was really nice but sadly i have forgotten his name 

Upon arriving at our target building and having a good ol look around we decided we couldn't get in and moved on to a big old dissused tunnel. I know nothing about the history of the tunnel only that its older than myself and used to have trains going through it. 

I'm new to this Urbexing lark but very keen to get stuck in. I'm also new to taking photo's short of rude ones on mobile phone of the woman  After a breif explantion from scotty about things my camera does that i still dont fully understand i was taking my first darkness pictures.............

Ther exit - the entrance looks much the same.Myfirst attempt at "painting" 






A bashed up drainage thing 





Some funky brown stuff oozing fromt he wall 





The best shot my camera got all night - Scotty took it  - note little me in the darkeness






Much thanks to the guys for giving me my first taste of thigns to come and there kind help and instruction on the technical side of things. I'm sure they can fill in some details about the place and provide some far better pictures


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Jun 1, 2008)

looks to be an interesting site, any chance of a flash earth location m8?

regarding taking pics.......get a really good torch (LED Lenser etc), set camera for long exposure and wave the torch like ur painting the place!


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Jun 1, 2008)

also well done for exploring with these guys and....

1. not nearly killing yourself getting in,

2. not nearly getting caught when your inside,

3. not nearly killing yourself getting out,

4. etc etc etc

NUTTERS


----------



## the-grotto (Jun 1, 2008)

Interesting site, not listed on Disused tunnels database (http://www.forgottenrelics.co.uk/tunnels/database.html). I'm assuming it's just down from Shillamill Viaduct. Looks like a good explore, how far did you go?


----------



## Silverfox (Jun 1, 2008)

I've never used flash earth untill your post buddy, i've had a good search for you but sadly i've not been able to pinpoint the exact location.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice one, Silverfox. 
Ooh, where's this Shillamill viaduct that the-grotto mentioned? Is it do-able? I'll have to have a look on google earth and check it out.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Jun 2, 2008)

lycos & MrB - u gonna get some propper pics of this up


----------



## King Al (Jun 3, 2008)

Good stuff SF, I think your pics have come out well and you chose a great location for a first explore


----------



## grizlyadams (Jun 8, 2008)

Loving the last shot!


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Jun 8, 2008)

another one of scottys out of focus efforts


----------



## Scotty (Jun 9, 2008)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> another one of scottys out of focus efforts



where?

may be i dont it like that to add a more...........something to the image. lol


----------



## Engineer (Jun 20, 2008)

*Tunnel.*

Cardiffrail has it on his site.

http://members.lycos.co.uk/cardiffrail/TunnelList.html


----------



## Silverfox (Jun 20, 2008)

Come on guys get your pictures up not just my amaturish attempts 

FAO foxy lady there is a viaduct very close by, anythings do-able bit of climbing rope job, jobbed.


----------



## Frankling (Jul 22, 2008)

*Shillamill!!!*

Hiya all!
Im a local to this tunnel if thats a way to put it, it is called shillamill tunnell, i personally have walked all the way through this and did find it rather quite petriying at times! i dont have very many pictures more a few videos but they include me and friends in it walking through as we made a bit of a day of it. With the gates at either end the end closer to bere alston had its gates open but the other side was locked so that was a climb! Its also quite well known by the youth and is quite often used for little scaddles down there for god knows what. This is the tunnel very close to the viaduct also named shillamill on the old LSWR line which ran from plymouth, there are now plans to reopen this strech of line from Bere alston to Tavistock soon, so if you want to take a look around i would in the next few years before theres trains going through it again. 
The grid refrence is SX464711. You can't see the tunnel from the road is next to a back road from the town of tavistock.
If you want any more info i can try and help!
Im quite into all this exlporing stuff, does anyone know anything on greofen and yelverton tunnel?
I will load my pics up soon too some are quite intresting.
Thanks,
Frankling


----------



## King Al (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome to DP Frankling, cheers for the extra info but be careful with giving out exact location details as it can help undesirables (chavs,...) as well as fellow explorers to get in there. We like to keep details like this to PMs and emails.
Cheers Al


----------



## Frankling (Jul 23, 2008)

You shall be dissapointed to hear that the tunnel is already very very well known by the local youth, and evidence is very clear throughout!


----------

